# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  کنکور زبان

## dow

باسلام 
 به بخش خريد كارت مراجعه كردم ولي موردي با عنوان رشته زبان موجود نبود. بايد ازهمان قسمت خريد كارت ازمون سراسري 95 اقدام كنم؟

----------


## ah.at

> باسلام 
>  به بخش خريد كارت مراجعه كردم ولي موردي با عنوان رشته زبان موجود نبود. بايد ازهمان قسمت خريد كارت ازمون سراسري 95 اقدام كنم؟



بابا برو این کافی نتا ثبت نامت کنن . یه اشتباه کوچیک بکنی از کنکور محروم میشی .

----------


## dow

> بابا برو این کافی نتا ثبت نامت کنن . یه اشتباه کوچیک بکنی از کنکور محروم میشی .


جان؟ 
عزیز ثبت نام کردم. پرسیدم برای کنکور زبان دادن ازکدوم قسمت کارت بخرم همین که میشه بند 44  :Yahoo (1):  وگرنه ثبت نام اصلی رو کردم. بار اولم نیست ثبت نام  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## mostafapersian

باید یه کارت 18 هزارتومنی دیگه برای زبان بگیری و سریال کارت رو وارد کنی

----------

